# October Kneesworth meet



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Its that time again to post up details for the next Kneesworth meet. Wednesday the 20th seems the best date and that should give plenty of time for people to be back off holidays, rearrange their Line Dancing Classes and cancel any other arrangements that may have been booked on that evening 

If there is enough interest we could have a mini radio controlled car meet as well so dig those old ones out of the loft or knick the kids ones and bring them along - we could do a Konkers event too :roll:

For those who would like to turn up and have not been before then the full address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10)

Map here

The list so far:

Love_iTT
E
pgtt
ColDiTT
SBJ
ScoTTy, Kate and Sous
NormStrm
spilmah
PaulS
Moley
Jampott
NaughTTy
Clived
dimitt
Mayur
Sundeep993
Chip_iTT
nundrell
was
Roy
Nando
markTT225


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

After missing the last couple of meets, due to work, I hope to make this one 

E


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well done m8, look forward to seeing you.

Graham


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I'll do me best to make it Graham :? 
cheers


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

It would be good if you could make it Phil, haven't seen you for ages.

Graham


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Fingers crossed Graham, I hope to make this one as I haven't made it to many meets - anywhere recently 

Col


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent Col, see you there.

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Add me to the list please Graham

Simon


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Done Simon, will you give the RC TT a coat of Autoglym EGP :wink:

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kate and I should be there.

I also believe our US visitor (Sous) in the yellow S4 should be back from his overseas service by then and will be coming.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thats great Paul. The Bentley CD is up and running by the way and also my birthday present is excellent too :wink:

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham

Please add me as well 

Norman

Posted from the Jewel of the Seas, somewhere between Quebec and St John's [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Please Dad, can i get a late pass out that night, My batteries are fully charged for the main event 

Not sure about the Konkers bit LOL my body work is a bit shabby from all that off roading, testing the 4 wheel drive and the suspention!! LOL, not to mention the the wheel spins and excellent crashes I have had, them darn pillars in the barn keep getting in my way Im sure they jump out at me!! 

Sam XX


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Norm and Sam - your both added to the list.

You question your bodywork Sam? Wait 'till you get to my age then you can start worrying about your bodywork :wink: or are you talking about your RC TT :lol: :lol:

Hope you had a great holiday Norm, see you both there.

Graham


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Ladies & Gentlemen

I must send my apologies as I am working away again (Ipswich) & car will be 90 miles away by then...

So have a good time & watch your ankles...

Regards
M


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I haven't been up to the Kneesworth meet for some time - infact since it moved to the Cambridge motel - so I'll try and make this meet in the Monaro (for other marques  )


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent Paul, I may be speaking to you for a long time :wink: :roll:

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Put me down as well please Graham - should be able to make this after my 2 week holiday, err sorry, business trip to Ottawa and San Diego  8).

Moley


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

add me too, unless I'm moving house that week :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Your on the list.

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Me please Mr Graham - just _after_ my Wedding Anniversary so should be able to get a pass out!!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Done. I remembered what you said at the last meet and wondered if this date was going to be OK for you - obviously OK then :wink:

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Looks good for me


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Cheers Clive, your on the list.

Graham


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Pls put my name on the list too Grham, hope to be able to make it this time...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Your on m8 and look forward to seeing you.

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I should be able to make it this time.
Thanks again for organising the meet Graham.
Mayur


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've added you to the list Mayur - don't you go pulling out on me this time, I want to see that lovely looking TTC of yours rolling into the car park in all its glory  :wink:

Look forward to seeing you m8.

Graham


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

G

If you could please add me to the list, as I may in that part of the country in the afternoon, so hopefully I can come along in the porker.....?

regards


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I certainly will put you on the list Sundeep (or should that be Sundeep993), you will be most welcome. Look forward to meeting up with you again.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

...and I want to see if his Porker actually exists!

:wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Sorry Graham, I can't make this at the moment. In fact it looks like I'm pretty busy up until Christmas. Bo*&^$ks


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> Sorry Graham, I can't make this at the moment. In fact it looks like I'm pretty busy up until Christmas. Bo*&^$ks


So you're Santa then :? :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> Sorry Graham, I can't make this at the moment. In fact it looks like I'm pretty busy up until Christmas. Bo*&^$ks


Thats a shame Ben, hopefully see you before Christmas though? Have you heard from James (Happy Days) recently or has he sold his TTC now?

Graham


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Graham,

Think I'll be able to make this one...

Irving...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Great Irving, I'll pop you on the list.

Graham


----------



## nundrell (Sep 11, 2004)

I will try and come along too, not been to a TT meet before! got a old tamiya impreza in the garage to bring along!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Excellent news nundrell, I'm sure you will be made most wlcome. You will not of course be allowed to beat any of us with your Tamiya as this is your first TT meet 

Look forward to meeting you m8. There is quite a few coming now so keep an eye out on this thread because I'm sure there will be a couple of cruises being started nearer the time that you will be able to join in.

Graham


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

ColDiTT said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Graham, I can't make this at the moment. In fact it looks like I'm pretty busy up until Christmas. Bo*&^$ks
> ...


[smiley=santa.gif] It doesn't go passed here or no presents for you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> ...and I want to see if his Porker actually exists!
> 
> :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Slightly off topic but Sous (American S4 owner) has just arrived safe and sound back in the UK after his time in Iraq.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Graham

I am not sure if I will be in a TT by then but will try my best to make it.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I will put you on the list m8, if you haven't got a TT by then I'm sure you could blag a lift from someone who is coming from your area :roll:

Graham


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Graham,
please add me to the list, apologies for not making last months meet, i was away on a secret mission for SwissolGB, back now so should be able to make it.

Roy. 

must get a laptop!


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

So that'll be two impreza's at this months meet then.

Roy


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Love_iTT - I'll try my best to get over to Kneesworth.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Roy and Nando, I've put you both on the list.

It's looking to be a very good turnout.  

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry guys and gals, as it's so wet, I'm going to "duck" :wink: out of this one. Moles do not like the rain.

Hope to make the next one - or the Xmas do [smiley=santa.gif] - there will be one won't there :?:

Moley


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

moley said:


> Sorry guys and gals, as it's so wet, I'm going to "duck" :wink: out of this one. Moles do not like the rain.
> 
> Hope to make the next one - or the Xmas do [smiley=santa.gif] - there will be one won't there :?:
> 
> Moley


Bit of a long term weather forecaster are we Moley? How do you know it's going to be raining this time next week? :roll: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys

With a house move imminent, and the Z to de-mod, I maybe too busy for the meet next week 

If you can make the November one earlier in the month, I'll return for that with avengance - but I'll be in Egypt around the 20th (for my birthday which is the 22nd...)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

clived said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys and gals, as it's so wet, I'm going to "duck" :wink: out of this one. Moles do not like the rain.
> ...


  I could have sworn it was on last night - must read the details a bit more carefully :roll: I might have done a "Mayur" if the weather had been fine :wink:

Moley


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

See you next week then Moley :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> See you next week then Moley :wink:


... as long as it's not raining :lol:

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> I could have sworn it was on last night - must read the details a bit more carefully :roll: I might have done a "Mayur" if the weather had been fine :wink:
> 
> Moley


Moley, so is this a V6 owner thing then - only bring your mota's in the dry weather 

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Moley, do you really not drive your TT in the rain - just curious thats all.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It looks like it's gonna be a wet one. This means everyone can have a relaxed meet with out worrying about their cars being dirty! :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> It looks like it's gonna be a wet one. This means everyone can have a relaxed meet with out worrying about their cars being dirty! :roll:


How dare you incite bad disipline amongst the ranks young man. If you think you can get away with bringing a dirty car just because of a little rain then your very much mistaken :x :x

Actualy, I haven't washed mine for three weeks now   . If I don't wash it this weekend then it will be four - just don't tell anyone - ooops, I just have


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Mines actually really clean at the moment but with the weather forecast the way it is, I'm sure it won't be in a few days.

I'm now going to have sit down and a beer and try and get my mind around the fact that my car's cleaner than yours!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Moley, do you really not drive your TT in the rain - just curious thats all.
> 
> Graham


If I said I'd just been down to Cornwall for the weekend and hired a Freelander so my TT wouldn't get wet, I guess it would add to this impression .... but no, the TT is my only car, so I drive in all conditions. Last Wednesday it was peeing it down, I was tired after work and I just didn't fancy the trip up the M11 ... and I hired a car for Cornwall because I needed to transport 4 people (I actually ordered a Focus but I got upgraded  ).

I have to say that I prefer the light, dry, warm nights of the summer Kneesworth meets. Drooling over all the TTs, looking at the mods and taking photos is my thing really 8) So, a rainy, cold, dark autumn/winter evening just doesn't have the same appeal :roll:

Let's see what this Wednesday brings.

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

moley said:


> I have to say that I prefer the light, dry, warm nights of the summer Kneesworth meets. Drooling over all the TTs, looking at the mods and taking photos is my thing really 8) So, a rainy, cold, dark autumn/winter evening just doesn't have the same appeal :roll:


Funnily enough there's a discussion there that I was going to bring up on Wednesday.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

I should be able to make this one, so pop my name on the list Ta Graham. 

I'll be at Gravely @6:45 outside the pub as usual. See you all there....


----------



## Roy (May 6, 2004)

Graham,

i'll be giving mine a quick once over before the meet, won't take long to do a TT too??

Roy


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say that I prefer the light, dry, warm nights of the summer Kneesworth meets. Drooling over all the TTs, looking at the mods and taking photos is my thing really 8) So, a rainy, cold, dark autumn/winter evening just doesn't have the same appeal :roll:
> ...


Sunday luchtimes instead of Wednesday evenings like we did in February per chance? :wink: If it is then I would prefer it, although I may not be able to make some of them but it does make sense.

Mark - your on the list.

Roy, if you want to wash your car in the rain then thats fine by me  

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > moley said:
> ...


Pick the right Sunday lunchtime, and me and Lisa can come definately...


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I won't be there tonight. I'm picking up our wedding DVD at lunchtime, so 'the Wife' and I will be spending the evening watching that.

Have fun in the rain


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

sorry people but yet again work prevails and am very unlikely to be out of here till late....

:evil: b*st*rd job!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

The list is shrinking 

Then again, that's two less people who will see how filthy my car is - especially the wheels.  :roll: I think I should be [smiley=rifle.gif] for the state of them :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Who's meeting at Gravely tonight then.

Me
Clive (presumably :wink: )
markTT225

......Anyone else?


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Sorry guys got to work as well,was gonna bring the new 745LI


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Might make it now, Fu*king secretarys


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

EKZ225 said:


> Might make it now, Fu*king secretarys


Or is it that you can't make a Decision  lol

Im sure its a man thing!!!!! LOL


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Who's meeting at Gravely tonight then.
> 
> Me
> Clive (presumably :wink: )
> ...


Yep, see you there Paul, also with filthy car!


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

spilmah said:


> EKZ225 said:
> 
> 
> > Might make it now, Fu*king secretarys
> ...


At least I can turn up at short notice it dont take me 2 hour to choose which out fit or which shoes to wear,   or is that a woman thing


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Who's meeting at Gravely tonight then.
> 
> Me
> Clive (presumably :wink: )
> ...


If thats the bit by the pub near the A1 will try and meet there.... just leaving office now, so will be at Shell garage at Apex corner in about an hour from now, quick splash of optimax and away!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Sorry chaps, I've just got in from work (6.15) and something has come come which I can't get out of so I won't be able to make it tonight 

Let me know if you discuss future winter meets - if you want to meet on a Sunday lunchtime for instance.

Have a good meet and hopefully I'll see you all at the next one.

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Am stuck in an appointment that was to have finished ages ago... may or may not make it... sorry chaps.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Yep, I'm not there too :roll: ... and actually not because it was raining.

I had a meeting in London and should have got back at a reasonable time, but ... Liverpool Street had some sort of problem such that the circle line tube didn't stop there :x ... and the best was just as we were coming into the station, the driver made an announcement to the effect of "sorry this is a bit late but ...." So had a nice wet walk from Moorgate. Didn't get home 'till 8:00 PM. Anyway, that's my excuse.

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

moley said:


> So had a nice wet walk from Moorgate.


You big tart!! I do it every day and it's only a couple of minutes...even in the rain! :roll: :wink:

Not a bad turnout considering the weather and all the last minute problems people had.

The only thing mentioned (that I heard anyway) about a Sunday meet was that it was probably a goer.

Perhaps we should do a Sunday meet/Xmas dinner/get together??


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

but over 2 hours to get back to twickenham :x .. and THE RAIN >> OH MY GOD !!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This was my first time there...and the host didn't turn up.    

I cannot believe this!!

Also driving back home in this mad rain, was so tiresome. I also discovered that it is 85 miles each way...a long trek.

Some idiot with an A4 tried to kill SBJ on the way...bloody hell. And I saw a camera flashing ahead of me...but I believe it was the opposite direction...am I correct?

Good fun to come today and enjoyed meeting people...shame it is so far from home otherwise I would be a regular. Also the host is a great chap and he is Greek too. His name is Dimos.

Lets see when I can go again next time.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

sorry couldnt make it guys, i had to work. Vlas, glad you kept up the greek relations


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> This was my first time there...and the host didn't turn up.
> 
> I cannot believe this!!
> 
> ...


I hope you had the Souvlaki!

Sorry i couldn't make it... but I'll be there (if I can) in November.

Would be very interested in a Sunday do, too, now I'm moving to Hatfield and will actually be spending some weekends in the vicinity!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Also driving back home in this mad rain, was so tiresome. I also discovered that it is 85 miles each way...a long trek


It didn't rain at the meet itself, so we could look around the cars in the car park. But it absolutely tipped it down, on the way back. Definately recommend 'Rain X' - hardly needed my wipers on at all 



> Good fun to come today and enjoyed meeting people...shame it is so far from home otherwise I would be a regular. Also the host is a great chap and he is Greek too. His name is Dimos.


It was a good meet. I was talking with Dimos too, he was a friendly chap. At first, I thought he was your brother 

The radio controlled model TT display was impressive. If only the real ones handled like that  :wink:

Now that it is so dark in the evenings, Sunday daytime meet would be a good idea for next time.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Rain X rocks!! I have it too, I just haven't applied it yet.

I know that RainX is perfect for the dark houirs especially. During the day the way the rain slides up the windscreen makes me dizzy.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

sorry again to not have made it!

sounds like a good turn out and Dimos is a bit of a character ..good man. Shame to have missed you Nick (again). Maybe next time.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > So had a nice wet walk from Moorgate.
> ...


 [smiley=jester.gif] ... as long as you know the way - actually just followed everyone else - onto the same crowded homeward bound train by the look of things.



scoTTy said:


> Perhaps we should do a Sunday meet/Xmas dinner/get together??


That sounds a good idea. Bunny and I would certainly be up for something like this.

Moley


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

> Some idiot with an A4 tried to kill SBJ on the way...bloody hell. And I saw a camera flashing ahead of me...but I believe it was the opposite direction...am I correct?


I would like to stress the camera flash and my near death experience were in no way connected! The Gatso fired about 1/2 mile from the pub, I was a long off Clive and Norman.

As for the A4 doing the single most dangerous manoeuvre I've ever seen, that has to be the closest I've come to a massive accident. How he didn't hit me I will never know, but it was extremely close.

Was a good meet, but not the same without Graham :wink:

SBJ


----------

